# Is IBS worse at bedtime?



## Momofibschild (Aug 5, 2011)

My 7 year old has more pain at night & I can't figure out why. She has constipation but normally poops everyday, even if it's just a little. She will be in 2nd grade & I am worried about school starting back. She has had her first flare up & it is lasting more than 3 weeks now. She cries in pain when she eats (not every time, thankfully) but tummy pain is her main problem. The night time has me wondering what to do...anybody else have more pain at night? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could see if peppermint tea before meals helps with the after/during meal pain. It can make heartburn worse for some people, but otherwise it is pretty low risk.Some people get more pain as the day goes on, but tends to fade once they fall asleep, but that isn't the only pain pattern.


----------



## Sc0ut (Nov 26, 2009)

Some individuals get a great deal more gas build-up after their evening meal then any other time of day. I used to get HORRIBLE flair-ups in the evening hours. I switched to making breakfast my largest meal and dinner my smallest. I also took special care to eat foods in the evening that were the least likely to cause extra bloating and added some very low impact exercise to my nightly routine. If gas pressure/bloating is what is causing the flairs then these two things may help. If you do opt for exercise make sure it isn't anything strenuous. Too much exercise in the evening can make it difficult to sleep.I realize that you stated she is only 7 years old but does she take any medications before going to bed? Sometimes certain meds can be problematic later at night then earlier in the day from my personal experience.


----------

